# [SOLVED] Acer Aspire 7520 gemstone drivers



## suecoo66 (Jun 23, 2008)

My daughters laptop seems to be missing 2 drivers I dont seem to be able to locate:

Coprocessor
SM Bus controller

In the device manager they are listed as drivers for other devices, not sure what devices they are connected to.

Can anyone help?


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Acer Aspire 7520 gemstone drivers*

Hi,
Your daughter's laptop needs the CHIPSET Drivers.
You can get them from Acer: 
THESE are Vista Drivers if you have a different OS please let me know
http://support.acer-euro.com/drivers/downloads.html

Acer Aspire scroll to aspire 7520

The site list Vista and Vista SP1. Select the appropriate OS.

Hope this helps,
Bill


----------



## suecoo66 (Jun 23, 2008)

*Re: Acer Aspire 7520 gemstone drivers*

Thanks Bill I managed to find the Chipset Drivers on the Acer support site. Hopefully this will improve things!

Sue


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Acer Aspire 7520 gemstone drivers*

Hi Sue,
Go back in the device manager and see what errors you have left. This will tell me if it worked.
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## suecoo66 (Jun 23, 2008)

*Re: Acer Aspire 7520 gemstone drivers*

Had a look and couldn't find anymore errors
Thanx


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Acer Aspire 7520 gemstone drivers*

HI Sue,
If you do not have any errors in the Device Manager (Yellow !, ?), You should be good to Go!
As of now I will mark this thread as solved! 
If you have any other issues post them to the thread and I will help you.

Thanks,
Bill


----------



## suecoo66 (Jun 23, 2008)

All was working well until recently, I was watch BBC iplayer and suddenly the screen went black and the laptop was making a noise like an alarm. I shut the laptop down worried that there was a serious error. It started back up no problems but now frequently goes to black screen whilst using it. I know when its going to go as the mouse will freeze then within a few seconds the screen goes completely to black. There doesn't seem to be any way to recover it other than shut down and then boot back up.
Some I can get some help here!!!


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi,
Are you getting any error codes or beep codes?
What does the Event Viewer show for errors in both the Apllication section and Systems.
To get to the Event Viewer Right click My Computer>Manage>Event Viewer

Does this happen in Safe Mode?
To get into Safe Mode reboot the Laptop and continuoisly tap the F8 key>Select Safe Mode.

Thanks,
Bill


----------



## suecoo66 (Jun 23, 2008)

The most frequent error I can see of which there were 175 were logged as system errors the source was ACPI, event ID was 6 and task catergory none. None of this means a thing to me !
Last night I adjust the power settings as I wondered if the display was powering off, not sure yet if this will help.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Have you checked to see if your vents are blocked causing the unit to overheat?
Can you hear the fan working?
The alarm sound you mentioned maybe a warning the unit is overheating.


----------



## suecoo66 (Jun 23, 2008)

I've just been using it and was just using AVG to scan and it went to black screen, I can hear that the fan is still working. I took it to a computer technician with the previous problem of going to coloured screen with wavy lines thinking that it might be caused by overheating and it didn't happen once whilst he had it! He said that may have been cos it was cold in his workshop and wanted to charge me £30 to service it, I didn't want to pay to have it serviced though if it wasn't going to solve the problem.


----------



## suecoo66 (Jun 23, 2008)

I've just downloaded a small programme called speedfan, the temp of the laptop whilst scanning with AVG is currently 75c.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

HI,
If you are running 75C you are at 167F. Way to HOT.
See if you can get a can of compressed air and try to blow out the vents.
See if this reduces the temps.
Bill


----------



## suecoo66 (Jun 23, 2008)

I've got the compressed air, should I just blast it into the vents or remove the back cover and blast the air inside too?


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

I would take what ever external back covers you can OFF (with out disassembling the laptop) and do the best you can to clean all vents out.
Once done see what the temps are.

I am not sure this will work, but I do not know how well versed you are in taking a Laptop apart. Just try to clean out what you can without taking apart the laptop.

Bill


----------



## suecoo66 (Jun 23, 2008)

I've added RAM before so can take the back off, did as advised and blew air through the fan etc. Got rid of speedfan as it didn't seem that great, downloaded another little programme that gives me a constant report on the temp, battery life etc. Was showing a temp of around 42 degrees. Hopefully its running cooler now, but I have heard that Acer's run very hot.
Thanks for your help.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi,
The temps of 42C is about the norm.
Have you had any issues with it powering off now that the temp are running cooler?

Thanks,
Bill


----------



## suecoo66 (Jun 23, 2008)

Was running it for a fair while today and not had any problems so far! Hoping that it stays that way.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Glad to hear it.
Let me know if you run into any issues.
Bill


----------

